# Socks



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Being short and fat, I tend to wear either black socks or dark blue socks, which blend in with my trousers (which are normally either grey, navy blue, or black).

I'm now being swayed by fancy coloured socks, which look great on male models as a contrast to the plain suits.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I own a drawer full of black socks. The most adventurous is a black sock with a coloured stripe across the toes, but this was a bad choice as i can't wear two different colours so have to search for a matching pair.

Black gets my vote.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

My latest sock purchase bought in Girona a few weeks ago 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've quite a few Ted Baker pairs which are coloured.

I wear some of the not so bright ones with my work suit but don't tend to go too wild. My brighter ones are kept for weekend wear.

Go for it it's only socks if you don't like them it's not hundreds you've lost :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

For sartorial elegance you need to match the colour to your tie


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I wear Xmas socks at random times of the year. Always good fun when somebody notices at work.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I was planning on buying socks from here:

https://www.londonsockcompany.com/


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

My feet are very hard on socks for some reason. So I tend to replace my sock stock every year/eighteen months.

I normally buy a job lot of a fortnight's worth of either black or grey socks. Having them all the same colour removes complications in my life I don't need - and matching different coloured or patterned washed socks is a PITA. And as my washing machine appears to eat socks, I have a hedge against odd socks!

In a similar vein, my work suits are blue or grey and I have one black 'funeral' suit. All my work shirts are blue or white and all my ties are selected to go with the suits and shirts.

Thus I can turn up for clients/meetings looking smart with a minimum of effort or brain use. Life's too short to waste time selecting colours in the morning! 

Peter


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If i had to wear a suit or trousers for my job, then black would be the colour of choice.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

muzzer said:


> If i had to wear a suit or trousers for my job, then black would be the colour of choice.


Muzz - you don't wear a suit or trousers (and I both realise and welcome that we are in an inclusive world now) so what's your favourite then;- skirt with a nice white blouse, or dress?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

suds said:


> Muzz - you don't wear a suit or trousers (and I both realise and welcome that we are in an inclusive world now) so what's your favourite then;- skirt with a nice white blouse, or dress?


suds,

you won't be able to unsee this:










Sorry.

Peter


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Fentum said:


> suds,
> 
> you won't be able to unsee this:
> 
> ...


It's not the tutu or the belly for me. It's the Cankles :wall: I guess politicians come in all shapes and sizes these days


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 25, 2017)

socks must match trousers or shoes. Never funny socks, they aren't.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

suds said:


> For sartorial elegance you need to match the colour to your tie


I went through a phase which probably isn't a surprise to the OCD we share on here of matching my socks, boxer shorts and tie :wall::wall:

My motto is you just never know....:lol:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all.

My boxers and socks have always been black. I used to have plain black socks but invariably they'd mismatch or one would have been washed more times than another. So now I have black socks with some sort of coloured mark near the top of the sock. Socks and jocks go into the wash together (no other wash items) and I've never lost a sock.

I guess coloured socks will suit those who have fashion sense and know what they're doing.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

stealthwolf said:


> I guess coloured socks will suit those who have fashion sense and know what they're doing.


Well, at least that's what they tell themselves:lol:.

Peter


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Stealthwolf it really does not matter that your short and fat as there is no rule for what colour socks you wear. Same as with a suit, wear whatever with them as again no rule for wearing plain boring dark socks, take the dragon Peter Jones for instance as he always wears bright coloured socks with his fancy suits. 
I love it in the winter when I go out running as I wear these knee high compression socks in all weird and wonderful colours and always see smiles on peoples faces when I wear them as it brightens up the dark bleak days.
Wear what you want buddy.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

brooklandsracer said:


> Stealthwolf it really does not matter that your short and fat as there is no rule for what colour socks you wear.


I read about how having socks that match either trousers or shoes gives a sleeker look and doesn't highlight your short height the way a contrasting sock colour might. That's why I've always gone with black socks.

Plus up until recently, I was highly introvert (my clothes were either dark blue, grey or black). It's only in the past 5 yrs that I've opened up to more colours and patterns.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> I read about how having socks that match either trousers or shoes gives a sleeker look and doesn't highlight your short height the way a contrasting sock colour might


If your trousers are the right length you would only see your socks when sitting down so not sure how that theory works.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Peter Levy our local newscaster regularly wears neon pink socks with navy or dark grey suits mate so if he can get away with it when going out and interviewing people for the tv then anyone can pal.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

The ultimate answer will come from the question - will it brighten your day? If coloured socks lighten your mood slightly or makes you feel a little 'devil may care' then go for it wolfies it's certainly worth trying


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Here you go mate, Sven will provide some advice. I try to always have some colour or pattern on my socks so that they don't match my trousers exactly (i.e. plain navy sock with plain navy trouser.)

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/how-to-combine-socks-shoes-pants/

Depends on the colour of your shoes as well, I've not gone as extreme as the neon pinks I mentioned earlier though haha


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

brooklandsracer said:


> take the dragon Peter Jones for instance as he always wears bright coloured socks with his fancy suits.


This reminds me of an insurance dinner do thing i went to years ago. I was talking to someone and our conversation was quite rudely interrupted by a chap who barged in, stopping our conversation, and was rather full of himself. I cut him short for his rudeness and carried on with our conversation.

Anyway, the evening stage talk came and it turned out he was the special guest Peter Woodroffe of Yo!rawfish :lol:. He was up on stage banging on about how "different" he was because he wears coloured shoes and how getting noticed made him who he is. It just came across as being different for the sake of being different, especially if you have to constantly draw attention to it.

Regardless, i didn't notice his shoes when he barged in on our conversation. :lol:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/how-to-combine-socks-shoes-pants/
I wouldn't be too keen on taking advice on matching socks to shoes and trousers from someone who thinks wearing tan shoes and black trousers is acceptable or someone who wears corduroy trousers that have a wear mark on the turn ups.
For me, tan shoes are for brown, cream or olive green trousers or denim jeans.

I used to wear blue or black socks with navy or charcoal trousers (black trousers are not my style) or fawn (non of this taupe nonsense) with pale chinos but I now go for bright block colours, never cartoon socks.

The older you get the less you care what people think so do whatever makes you happy and ignore advice from people like me!


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Tykebike said:


> https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/how-to-combine-socks-shoes-pants/
> I wouldn't be too keen on taking advice on matching socks to shoes and trousers from someone who thinks wearing tan shoes and black trousers is acceptable or someone who wears corduroy trousers that have a wear mark on the turn ups.
> For me, tan shoes are for brown, cream or olive green trousers or denim jeans.
> 
> ...


haha harsh on poor Sven.

Maybe knock up an age chart mate which will help?

20-30 - navy socks with charcoal trousers, charcoal socks with navy trousers
30-40 - still want to be smart but will sneak in a bit of colour here and there
40-onwards - just don't give a **** about everyone else in the world they can all go and **** ***!

:lol:


----------

